# Half bath ceiling



## lloyd.116 (Jan 20, 2008)

we are on to the bathroom (4'6" x 4'10") and we are trying to decide a texture to go with. We have never done texture on a ceiling so we are looking for something relatively introductory to moderate. No sprayer, just apply by hand. Is there a process where you thin down lightweight compound, spread it heavy, pull it down with a straight trowel, then partially smooth that with a wide blade? 

any ideas or possibilities would be great. thanks


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*hmmmm*

try this put mud on by hand and take a broom and hit the mud slow ,try on a old pice of drywall first to see how it to you let me no how you like it


----------

